

Do pro web developer's use web authoring package? - Huzi94

Hello,
I am new to web developing world and I was just wondering if popular websites such as Google, Facebook etc use web authoring softwares such as Dreamweaver to design their websites?
======
chc
They use tools to help them, but WYSIWYG design tools like Dreamweaver tend to
be strictly amateur-level. Once you know what you're doing, Dreamweaver
doesn't make things that much faster, and it does produce a vastly inferior
product (from a standpoint of code quality and maintainability).

------
mattm
On some of my freelance work I've worked with people who used Dreamweaver and,
how can I put this, I wouldn't consider their code to be very professional.

Dreamweaver might be alright for developing simple, static websites but for
anything dynamic I can't see a professional web developer using it.

------
dasil003
No.

------
edest
I've worked as a webmaster for 10 years. I used notepad for years but finaly
switched to Dreamweaver. The code isn't all ways clean but it gets the job
done. If I have trouble I can edit the code as needed.

Since you're new, I think it's best for you to stick with a text editor for a
while so you can get a strong hold on the code. It will come in handy later.
But once you have a true hold, switch to something like Dreamweaver.

